# I LOVE THIS FORUM !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## Zee (Aug 8, 2005)

I totally love this place. Here are my reasons why

1. The advice is great.
2. The members are great.
3. Here you can make great friendships.
4. A great combination of ages groups, etc...
5. If your feeling down, someone is always there for you.
6. If you have good news, people will celebrate that good news with you.

If you can think of anymore, add them too the list


*WE LOVE YOU CAROLYN, Thanks for making here the best Rabbit Forum around !!!!!!!!!!
*
:blueribbon: :bouquet::kiss:


----------



## Lissa (Aug 8, 2005)

*Yes, thank you Carolyn...you da best!:hug:*


----------



## BlueGiants (Aug 8, 2005)

I really love this forum!!!!!!!!!!!!Such smart, intelligent people to share with! Lots ofpractical advice, appreciation of all we do for our bunnies, and aForum Administrator that is fair and understanding!


----------



## Carolyn (Aug 8, 2005)

Back atcha, Zee. Your contributionshere are _invaluable_. Can't thankyou enough. 

Especially for starting the thread for Buck's candle lightingceremony. No one ever had that done for them on anotherrabbit forum. His family and I still can't get over the heartand love that was extended by the members of thisforum.

You are a treasure.

:hug:

-Carolyn


----------



## Carolyn (Aug 8, 2005)

Wow...we all must've been responding at the same time. 

THANK YOU, Lissa and BlueGiants. I happen to think You Rock as well! 

:blueribbon: :blueribbon:

-Carolyn


----------



## stanleysmommy (Aug 8, 2005)

Zee said it perfect! 

We love you Carolyn!!!


----------



## Zee (Aug 8, 2005)

Buck was an invaluable member of this forum, andhis knowledge and understanding of Rabbits will continue to educateothers for a very long time. 

The candle ceremony was the only thing I could think of, that us members here could make our own personal contribution to Buck.

Right back atcha Carolyn !!!

:hug:
*
Carolyn wrote: *


> Back atcha, Zee.Your contributions here are_invaluable_. Can't thank youenough.
> 
> Especially for starting the thread for Buck's candle lightingceremony. No one ever had that done for them on anotherrabbit forum. His family and I still can't get over the heartand love that was extended by the members of thisforum.
> 
> ...


----------



## jordiwes (Aug 8, 2005)

Although I am new here, I've been reading a lotof posts and feel like I know all of you, just a little! Thanks for allof the past and future advice!

Steph


----------



## lucylocket (Aug 8, 2005)

the reason i like it here is 

IM ACCEPTED BY ALL for having a disability and being in a wheelchair 

but there again it was my back that was broKen

NOT MY BRAIN 

VARNA XXXX


----------



## pamnock (Aug 8, 2005)

This forum is most certainly a winner! :blueribbon:



Pam


----------



## CrazyMike40 (Aug 8, 2005)

It is a great place and it is so nice to meet so many folks that have so much love for their bunnies !!!


----------



## Shuu (Aug 8, 2005)

It is surely a place to feed a rabbit obsession.


----------



## BlueGiants (Aug 8, 2005)

OBSESSION!!!!???? Are you saying we are OBSESSED???? 

Well, maybe just a little. ya think? When I end up in divorcecourt, and my husband names the rabbits as the reason, I know you guyswill understand! LOL!

:highfive:


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Aug 8, 2005)

Ditto what everyone else has said, i LOVE this forum, it's the BEST!!

:bunnydance::kiss::hug:


----------



## JimD (Aug 8, 2005)

:blueribbon:


----------



## DaisyNBuster (Aug 8, 2005)

I have made some great friendships on here. Life just wouldn't be the same without it.

When Buck died, it really hit home how much he meant to me, withouteven meeting him. Its like this with each and everyone of you.

Thanks Carolyn for making this forum as it is. Its not been easy foryou this past few months, but we are all here for you and love you!!

Love you all!!

Vickie

:kiss:


----------



## I LuV MaH BuNs (Aug 8, 2005)

WE LOVE YOU CAROLYN 

OH YES WE DO 

WE LOVE YOU CAROLYN 

AND WE'LL BE TRUE

WHEN YOU'RE NOT WITH US 

WE'RE BLUE

OH CAROLYN WE LOVE YOU!!


:heart::heart::heart::blueribbon::blueribbon::blueribbon::blueribbon:
:hug::inlove:


----------



## kfonz (Aug 8, 2005)

I finally have a bunch of people i can talk withabout rabbits....and they won't tell me to stop!! Everyonehere is great, great advice and friendly environment! Thanks everyone!

:love:

-k


----------



## Lissa (Aug 8, 2005)

This place makes me feel like a not-so-crazy bunny lady.


----------



## Carolyn (Aug 8, 2005)

:shock2:Can'tbelieve the amount of replies on this post so fast!

Stanleysmommy



Zee



Jordiwes:



LucyLocket:You're

.(Back was broken not your brain! Too funny - and so very verytrue.) 

Pamnock:



Mike: :highfive:

Shuu:Us? Obsessed about ourrabbits??



BlueGiants: 

Bunnys_Rule63:



JimD:




ILMBs: Big Hug! :hug:



kfonz:



Thanks Everyone. I'm pretty much feeling the same way aboutyou that you do about this forum and the nice things you've said tome.

http://www.smileycentral.com/?partner=ZSzeb001_ZSXXXXXX42US:star::star::star::star::star:

-Carolyn


----------



##  (Aug 8, 2005)

*lucylocket wrote: *


> the reason i like it here is
> 
> IM ACCEPTED BY ALL for having a disability and being in a wheelchair
> 
> ...


Varna Sweety !, There isnt a oneof us here who at some point oranother Has been Crippled because ifInjury or has a cripplingdisease ,Either temporary orPermenent , The Mind doesnt knowboundries even though a Body Might ,

Carolyn and Daniele have brougha huge Diverse Lot of Peopletogether . And Together we can Rulethe world . Well maybe not the Worldbut at least this corner of theInternet lol .


----------



## irishmist (Aug 8, 2005)

Again thanks for this forum.. especially whensomething goes wrong or you are frightened about something.There is always someone there to answer you. And whether ornot they have an answer for you, you know you are supported!

I can't say enough about this forum and what it has been for me, in my own growth, and in my growing knowledge of rabbits.

Thanks so much

Susan


----------



## I LuV MaH BuNs (Aug 8, 2005)

nnoooo BIGGER HUGGGG



12 days!! :groupparty:

WOOT WOOT


----------



## bunnydude (Aug 8, 2005)

Three cheers for Carolyn!:groupparty:
Three cheers for Rabbits Only!:groupparty:

I LOVE this forum. Whenever I have a question, I knowthat I can get quick intelligent answers. And it is great to share mylove for bunnies with others. Great thread Zee.
:clap:


----------



## samandshawn (Aug 8, 2005)

I agree Carolyn is the best moderater ever, no other forum will compare to this one


----------



## FreddysMom (Aug 8, 2005)

I'd probably still be walking in the dark as tobest care for Freddy n Vicky if it wasnt for finding this forum! Howwonderful a place this must be that people who sign up stay regularmembers and are able to share not only their good times, but the bad aswell! and that means alot


----------



## Jenniblu (Aug 8, 2005)

Why do I love this forum?

.

.

.

Because it is drama-free!

:sunshine:


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Aug 8, 2005)

Everything I need to know about rabbits, I learned here!

I'm glad I found it when I did because I was an idiot and probablywould have killed Snuggy. I was feeding her way too much badstuff and not enough of what she needed. I had noclue. 

Snuggy says, "Thanks!"







Laura


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Aug 8, 2005)

*:kiss: :blueribbon::clap::love::sunshine::inlove::bouquet::heart:*



*THANKS CAROLYN!!!FOR EVERYTHING YOU'VE DONE!*

I also would like toTHANK*DANIELLE*FOR THE GREAT FORUM!

This forum is a treasure. We miss Buckbut it's nice to see other members pickup the torch and run with it. There is so muchinformation here, stories, and pictures here. Andwe share it selflessly from our hearts.

Rainbows! :dude:


----------



## Carolyn (Aug 8, 2005)

Gypsy: :blueribbon:

Irishmist:



ILMBs: 12days???



Can'tget here soon enough!

BunnyDude:



Samandshawn:



Freddy'sMom:



Jenniblu: Can't take high drama. It puts me tosleep.



Laura::hug:

Pet_Bunny:



:rainbow:


THANK YOU, Everyone!

You're All #1 in my book!


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Aug 8, 2005)

Without this forum We would have never met Jenor Dan at all. Also I agree with Kfonz where no one here would tell meto shut up about my critters. I just love talking about my pets andwhen I talk to the people I know they get tired of it and change thesubject. It hurts me and I can't help it that I want to talk aboutanimals alot. I need friends that likes to talk about animals andnormal things too. With this forum I can release it all and Iget the great welcome and love. 

Carolyn I want to say keep up the great work you have done here and Iknow that it has been hard on you for the last few months but you didgreat and kept your head up held high. I love you and how you make thisforum so welcome and fun.:bunnydance::love::kiss:


----------



## lyndsy (Aug 8, 2005)

Well, I haven't been on in a couple days, and I see this!

Now I can't possibly pass the chance up to tell Carolyn what she means to us over here in the jungle!

:kiss:You make this place what it is, and for that, THANK YOU!

When ever I need advice, you are there! When ever I need a laugh, I know who to call!

For all that you do, 

THANK YOU, YOU ROCK!

:blueribbon:



:monkey::monkey::monkey::mrsthumper:


----------



## JimD (Aug 8, 2005)

*Carolyn wrote: *


> JimD:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




That is sooooo "me".

This forum is "the bunniehugger's binkie"!!


----------



## Jenniblu (Aug 8, 2005)

I said it once and I'll say it again: 





This board is Drama-free! :bath:

Oh, and thank you Carolyn for making the tough decisions inmoderating this forum - not an easy job, but you do it well.


----------



## Pangster (Aug 8, 2005)

:groupparty:This forum is great!! All the members are helpful and friendly!! Of course Carolyn too!!

Thank you!! :star:


----------



## dajeti2 (Aug 8, 2005)

Carolyn truly makes this forum what it is. I love ya GIRL!

This is the only forum around that I know of that I can getinformation day or night. I can share my ups and downs with and theyall understand. I may be the crazy bunny lady in my other my life buthere I am among other crazy bunny people.

Tina


----------



## lyndsy (Aug 8, 2005)

*dajeti2 wrote: *


> Carolyn truly makes this forum what it is. I love ya GIRL!
> 
> This is the only forum around that I now if that I can getinformation day or night. I can share my ups and downs with and theyall understand. I may be the crazy bunny lady in my other my life buthere I am among other crazy bunny people.
> 
> Tina


AMEN TO THAT!

:kiss:


----------



## mini lop luva (Aug 9, 2005)

I argee with Zee this siteis great i love it here, as everyone is bunny lovers lol he he plusTHANK YOU Caroyln FOR EVERYTHING yourwonderfull andtoall the meambers for being greatxxxxgeorgie and too all the bunnieslove you all lol xx


----------



## elle (Aug 9, 2005)

This thread sums it up in a nutshell!Everyone here is the best. Carolyn keeps the place clean andorganized. It is like having a giant encyclopedia at yourfinger tips. As for the people...where else could youfindan endless supply of laughter, thoughts, cheers andshared tears all about our beloved buns andthe ones they own!



elle


----------



## LuvaBun (Aug 9, 2005)

I Love this Forum, I love the People and i Lovethe Bunnies. Whenever I have had a bad day, I come here and I cheer up.We laugh with (or at ) each other, we cry with each other,and we learn from each other. Also, I think our Prayers are prettypowerful things, because so many have helped!

Only downside - it's addictive. Whenever my hubby comes in, I always seem to be on here 

Jan


----------



## bunsforlife (Aug 9, 2005)

I wish I woulda had this forum back when Fluff died, or Guinevere got sick! 

When Gir got sick and I found this forum it was a big relief, and nowlook at me... I visit Forum members for picnics, trip out to themovies, end up with knowledge and love of a BIG breed =) And even catchAnubis' breeder sneaking around the forums ::grins at BlueGiants::


This place makes me so very happy =) I check it first thing when thecomputer goes on, and the last thing before the computer goes off!


----------



## Zee (Aug 9, 2005)

You mean you turn you computer off ! LOL

I logged in practically 24/7
*
bunsforlife wrote: *


> I check it first thingwhen the computer goes on, and the last thing before the computer goesoff!


----------



## Pepper (Aug 9, 2005)

This forum is great because no body isjudgemental about any body on here.I feel more comfortable talking onhere then I do some relatives,I have relatives and in-laws or somepeople might refer to in-laws as out-laws,that getjudgemental every time we turn around,so we just won't tell themanything so that way we don't have to hear them complain and getjudgemental.


----------



## bunsforlife (Aug 9, 2005)

Unfortunatly with my job I need plenty of sleep =) That and we are trying to keep the electric bill down ::giggles::


----------



## The BUNFATHER (Aug 9, 2005)

I like this forum because mom found out aboutcraisins on it. She's learned a lot about taking care of ustoo - like putting vanilla in our water and giving us oats with ourpellets. It was on this forum that mom learned about KayTeehay (thanks to Apollo's mom) and she was willing to spend money on GOODhay for us. 

I also like this forum because it keeps mom busy quite a bit of the dayand that means she doesn't notice how lazy I am and how much Isleep. Since mom has found this forum and been using it - shedoesn't talk to me as much about bunny problems and expect me to giveher the answer to questions - she can ask them on this board.

Mom says that this board is what keeps her sane because "one by one the bunnies steal my sanity". 

So - since my mom loves this board so much and since I've gotten somany good treats and things because of this board - I like it too....

Tiny

The BunFather


----------



## Becca (Aug 26, 2008)

I foundthis thread from ages ago and want to agree with everyone who posted on it!

*Becca*


----------

